# Jr. Gent I???



## Johnturner (May 20, 2014)

OK I know I'm your favorite pain in the rear end...but...
@David Seaba was kind enough to send me a Jr. Gent fountain pen kit (along with many packing peanuts) and I promptly damaged the tubes beyond repair. I feel pretty stupid.
I have looked at several sites and I cannot find Jr. Gent I tubes, and Jr. Gent II tubes do not fit.
Does anyone know where I could get a set of Jr. Gent I tubes?
John
PS Don't tell David!


----------



## Karl_99 (May 20, 2014)

Smitty's Pen Works has them ... http://www.smittyspenworks.com/


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 20, 2014)

John - I probably have some. I'll be in the shop tomorrow. PM me if you don't hear from me by noon. I should be able to get them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Karl_99 (May 20, 2014)

Oh...and I won't tell David ...


----------



## Wildthings (May 20, 2014)

Right here ---> CLICK


----------



## David Seaba (May 20, 2014)

@Johnturner 
The navigator tubes from woodcraft will work I've used them in the past. If you can't find any let me know and I could send you some.
David


----------



## Johnturner (May 20, 2014)

Karl
I checked again tonight and they do not have them.

Scott
That would be great. I'll trade PM's and send you some blanks.
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 20, 2014)

Ps @Karl_99 didn't tell me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 20, 2014)

John:

Smitty calls them Caballero pen sets, but it is the same as a Jr. Gent 1. If you go to his site and look at the "Pen Kit Parts" tab and then go to the brass tubes. He has them listed as Jr. Gent 1 in a drop down menu. 

Never mind...Just checked it out and he is stocked out.


----------



## Johnturner (May 20, 2014)

David
Once again you have come to my rescue - Thank you - I will head to the local Woodcraft tomorrow.
John


----------



## Bean_counter (May 20, 2014)

John I have some if you can't get fixed up with any


----------



## Johnturner (May 21, 2014)

Thanks all for your help. I picked up some Navigator tubes from woodcraft and I'll try those.


----------

